# C & R Smallie!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Softball and Smallies seems to be a good combination for me. Caught this on the way to state softball a couple weeks back! 16 and a little change!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice one buddy, you really are picking up the slack for me!


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

nice fish

glad to see that it was released, it's great to see more and more people doing that.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

beeeYOUtiful!


----------

